# Monument alternative?



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

It appears that the smaller packages of Monument have been discontinued. Is there a new generic version available or a decent alternative?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What are you trying to control?


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Just looking to restock and I thought Monument did a better job on the Poa and had a broader spectrum.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Take a look at katana or revolver.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Just noticed the size of your yard. You may consider seeing if anyone would be willing to do a split on Katana, Revolver, or Monument.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

I am trying to use Quali-Pro Negate 37WG for my Poa annua problem. I have a similar lawn size and found monument to be too expensive for the bulk purchase.
Note: Negate is not recommended for residential application but I bought it anyway, calculated 1K usage and applied last weekend. Yet to see results. 
Calculation for application https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2286


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@gardencityboy - What led you to pick negate (MSM + Rimsulfuron) versus straight rimsulfuron?


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @gardencityboy - What led you to pick negate (MSM + Rimsulfuron) versus straight rimsulfuron?


I guess it was the up front price and the quantity to be used per 1K. 
1.5 oz would last a long time.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Monument does not go bad if kept dry. Besides, each 5 Gram portion is in its own foil envelope. It is also a good multi task herbicide. One of my options for grassy and sedge weeds. 25 Gram is not that much. @marshtj you will be able to get 12 applications out of a 25 gram box.

Given how powerful Monument is, I thought a 0.5G envelope was too much. 0.5G is what i typically would use over 1500 to 2000 sq ft as a broadcast spray. I could see it going very wrong very fast if someone was putting in an envelope per gallon and not covering 1500-2000 sq ft evenly.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Monument does not go bad if kept dry. Besides, each 5 Gram portion is in its own foil envelope. It is also a good multi task herbicide. One of my options for grassy and sedge weeds. 25 Gram is not that much. @marshtj you will be able to get 12 applications out of a 25 gram box.
> 
> Given how powerful Monument is, I thought a 0.5G envelope was too much. 0.5G is what i typically would use over 1500 to 2000 sq ft as a broadcast spray. I could see it going very wrong very fast if someone was putting in an envelope per gallon and not covering 1500-2000 sq ft evenly.


I'm assuming you are estimating the .5g to cover ~2k sqft?

Would Katana not be another option or potentially better?

It seems that anywhere Monument is suggested Katana is recommended as well. They seem to cover the same amount of grasses/weeds with about the same results (lots of overlap weeds they control). I'm sure they have their own unique bread and butter weeds that they each kill better than the other. But in his case, a 5oz thing of Katana is $214 times and would do ~75k sqft. Whereas Monument is ~230$ and will cover ~50k sqft (at their recommended doses).

Is there an obvious choice I'm looking over that one would be substantially better than the other?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Having used both, Monument is way better on Purple Nutsedge. Katana is not very strong on that weed. 2 applications are required. Other thing to make note of is that Katana is restricted to spot applications only. I do not spot spray. I want to leverage the pre effect that an SU herbicide has on many broadleaf weeds. Monument is also labeled for Torpedograss and Dallisgrass suppression. What that means is tha the first application may not totally kill it, but the allowed 2-3 applications will substantially reduce it. The level of suppression is variable. Poor suppression occurs in rotary cut Bermuda, since most of us reel cut, suppression of grassy weeds means kill of most of it.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Interesting. I didn't catch thst in the Katana label thst it can't be used as a broadcast. Sounds like monument just an overall better herbicide. Can't wait for it to run out of patent to get a little cheaper haha.

What does SU mean? I can't find anything that will kill barnyardgrass. Do you know if monument or katana will off label will kill it in bermuda? On a completely different side note, I got the certainty and tricor to kill off the zoysia. Going to give that i go. Should i just mix at label rates?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Sulfonylurea


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Movingshrub

What is the significance of SU?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

That's the class/type of herbicide.

Monument, katana, rimsulfuron, Part of Celsius, revolver, and probably some others I can't think of fall into that category.

I don't know about all of them but several of them linger in the soil and have a preventative impact. There is a winter weed document from NC state I'll see if I can find that displays the impact.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Ware is there a feature to include a file, such as pdf, word, or PowerPoint? I have something I am to share that isn't a viable URL anymore. My fall back option is uploading and sharing via google docs.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Ware is there a feature to include a file, such as pdf, word, or PowerPoint? I have something I am to share that isn't a viable URL anymore. My fall back option is uploading and sharing via google docs.


Google docs. :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@kur1j I'll upload that file to google docs next week and post a link on here. The file is on my work computer.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

kur1j said:


> Interesting. I didn't catch thst in the Katana label thst it can't be used as a broadcast. Sounds like monument just an overall better herbicide. Can't wait for it to run out of patent to get a little cheaper haha.
> 
> What does SU mean? I can't find anything that will kill barnyardgrass. Do you know if monument or katana will off label will kill it in bermuda? On a completely different side note, I got the certainty and tricor to kill off the zoysia. Going to give that i go. Should i just mix at label rates?


Label rates are too high on the Tenacity and Tricor. For the Bermuda to survive, you are applying 4 oz per acre of each at 14 day intervals.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@kur1j - Google docs is blocked at work so I can't upload it here. If you PM me your e-mail, I'll e-mail the file to you.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@kur1j Disregard above.

Found a URL http://www.turfgrass.ncsu.edu/Presentations/Warren_L/2015/Fall_and_Winter_Weed_Control_Options_in_Warm_Season_Turf.pdf


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Movingshrub Awesome thanks!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone tried using Envoke in lieu of Monument?


----------

